# Brokenhearted but in need of a rescue



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I am brokenhearted as I type this, but I feel like it's time to look into finding Tanner a new home. I would appreciate any advice on how to find a rescue in the Midwest (we live in Michigan, but I'll take him anywhere if it's the right place). He is Czech/West German, high prey-drive, excellent tracker, but despite trying several types of training over the years I just don't know how to work with his level of suspicion. I need help. I love him so much, and he is a very loving dog with those in his family, but I think he would do better with someone who knows how to handle him. Please, please help me find him the right place.

Julie


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

GSD Rescue This is the Michigan GSD rescue. You may want to start by contacting them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sorry you are dealing with the idea of rehoming him. This rescue may be of help(or know of someone that can deal with his type of temperament) https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?fref=ts
What part of the state are you in? I know of a couple trainers in the SE area that deal with this type often.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Minnieski said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am brokenhearted as I type this, but I feel like it's time to look into finding Tanner a new home. I would appreciate any advice on how to find a rescue in the Midwest (we live in Michigan, but I'll take him anywhere if it's the right place). He is Czech/West German, high prey-drive, excellent tracker, but despite trying several types of training over the years I just don't know how to work with his level of suspicion. I need help. I love him so much, and he is a very loving dog with those in his family, but I think he would do better with someone who knows how to handle him. Please, please help me find him the right place.
> 
> Julie


There is a small rescue in Bay City, I got my old Rosco through them. I know the woman who runs it, and she is particularly fond of GSDs. I would try Michigan GSD rescue first, but if you need me to, I will contact the woman I know.

Susan


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. After many tears and much panic on my part, we have decided to keep him. I am working hard to be a better dog momma; and I have been in contact with several trainers. We will see how things go. He can't go to just anyone, and even though it's a struggle I don't know if he will find the care he needs anywhere else. Thank you for your support and non-judgment.

Onyx I am in the mid-Michigan area - Saginaw, Bay City, etc. If you have any recommendations I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that you are keeping him!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm glad you've decided to work with him.

If I were in your area I'd contact Pat Riley at Welcome He has a club in Waterford.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am glad for both of you too. Still, thank you for thinking of what is right for the dog.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you are having some difficulty. I honestly think keeping him and working with a professional trainer is your best option. You know his strengths and weaknesses and with the help of a professional I think a GSD with that background is capable of anything. I hope everything works out for you and keep your faith that this can work out.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments. It is very hard for me to even think of giving him up, but whatever happens needs to be in HIS best interest. I hope that I am able to do the best thing for him.


----------



## maggieDC (Mar 12, 2012)

*evicted and need temporary care*

Put this in it's own thread in the general rescue section - 
Jean
Admin


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Maggie,

Post this as a new thread and you may get some replies.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been where you are in terms of wanting to rehome but keeping my pup instead...Age and training has made the biggest difference if what you're struggling with in terms of the dog are behavioral issues.

I wish you all the best and I'm glad you're keeping him.


----------



## tsm1002 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm also in mid-Michigan & need some help placing my shephard into a new home, I would prefer to keep him until I can find him a forever home, so he doesn't have to bounce around, but I need some help in finding him that perfect home...possibly this woman has avenues..


----------

